# cpt code for salpingo-palatine block



## millortsui (Jun 20, 2011)

please help what cpt code is for salpingo-palatine block.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 21, 2011)

I was unable to determine sapingoplatine was the  target of the block rather than more commonly mentioned sphenopalatine ganglion which is in the descriptor of 64505

From Wikipedia
"In the lateral wall of the nasopharynx, the salpingopalatine fold, smaller than the salpingopharyngeal fold, stretches from the upper part of the torus tubarius to the palate anteroinferiorly; it contains the levator veli palatini muscle. The tensor veli palatini is lateral to the levator and does not contribute the fold, since the origin is deep to the cartilaginous opening."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salpingopalatine_fold

Versus

From Wikipedia

The pterygopalatine ganglion (Synonym: ganglion pterygopalatinum, meckel's ganglion, nasal ganglion, sphenopalatine ganglion) is a parasympathetic ganglion found in the pterygopalatine fossa. It is one of four parasympathetic ganglia of the head and neck. (The others are the submandibular ganglion, otic ganglion, and ciliary ganglion). The flow of blood to the nasal mucosa, in particular the venous plexus of the conchae, is regulated by the pterygopalatine ganglion and heats or cools the air in the nose.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphenopalatine_ganglion


----------

